# cleaning mold off siding



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

For washing cedar siding that in moldy I have always used bleach and tsp and than followed up with oxalic acid (wood bleach) to brighten it. I saw a new product that in hydrogen peroxide based and it claims to clean the cedar as well as tsp/bleach without hurting the wood or the negative environmental imapact. Has anyone tried a peroxide based cleaner and did it work?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

jacob33 said:


> For washing cedar siding that in moldy I have always used bleach and tsp and than followed up with oxalic acid (wood bleach) to brighten it. I saw a new product that in hydrogen peroxide based and it claims to clean the cedar as well as tsp/bleach without hurting the wood or the negative environmental imapact. Has anyone tried a peroxide based cleaner and did it work?


There's still nothing better than bleach for killing mold, no matter how many times they try to reinvent the wheel. I'd skip the tsp though, since it can cause all kinds of headaches, including etching windows. TSP is far worse for the environment than bleach. If anything, I'd add a little sodium hydroxide to the bleach, then follow up with oxalic.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

That is kinda what I thought I have not found anything better than bleach for killing and cleaning mold. I rarely use tsp unless its real bad and the one I got coming up is. I will try it without first and see. I'm not an environmentalist by any stretch but I have always said if people would just be smart and only use things when needed it would not need to be regulated as much. Its even hard to find real tsp anymore.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I have been using oxyclean for years on mold and for wood brightening. It is cheap, does not hurt vegetation, kills the mold, and brightens the wood. Hydrogen peroxide and sodium percarbonate are the same thing. Sodium percarbonate is the main ingredient in oxyclean . I use it to clean most anything that I am going to paint exterior. It really works great at removing chalking paint.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Lambrecht said:


> I have been using oxyclean for years on mold and for wood brightening. It is cheap, does not hurt vegetation, kills the mold, and brightens the wood. Hydrogen peroxide and sodium percarbonate are the same thing. Sodium percarbonate is the main ingredient in oxyclean . I use it to clean most anything that I am going to paint exterior. It really works great at removing chalking paint.


Edit


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> There's still nothing better than bleach for killing mold, no matter how many times they try to reinvent the wheel. I'd skip the tsp though, since it can cause all kinds of headaches, including etching windows. TSP is far worse for the environment than bleach. If anything, I'd add a little sodium hydroxide to the bleach, then follow up with oxalic.


I have been thinking about adding sodium hydroxide to my mix. Isn't that what helps kill the "roots" of molds? Where do you get sodium hydroxide from? How much do you put in a 5 gal. washing mix?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Adding Sodium Hydroxide to Sodium Hypochlorite*



PRC said:


> I have been thinking about adding sodium hydroxide to my mix. Isn't that what helps kill the "roots" of molds? Where do you get sodium hydroxide from? How much do you put in a 5 gal. washing mix?


http://www.pressuretek.com/f18max.html

Amounts will depend upon your machine's gpm's, your injector's draw-rate, condition of substrate, whether you're doing a deep cleaning vs. stripping a stain, etc.


----------



## johnnyb (Jul 16, 2015)

sodium hypochlorite is a chlorine based bleach, not recommended on wood

sodium percarbonate is a oxygen based bleach, works wonders on wood.

as far as naoh/hydroxide is concerned, its a grease killer, stick with bleaches for organic killing.

i feel bleach is a term america came up with to keep people in the dark, and help companies over sell diluted chlorine bleach.

to make (chlorine based bleaches) chlorine gas for lack of better words mixed with naoh will produce sodium hypochlorite (naocl)

it gets a whole lot more complicated than this, but there's some basics


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Sodium percarb would be preferred as its less harsh but its agonizingly labor intensive on vertical surfaces. It could take literally hours for the oxidizing reaction to take place enough to allow the mold to be removed. Considering a chem solution will dry in 10-15 mins on vertical surface, you are talking about applying it over and over again over the course of the few hours. 

I am the founder and original owner of Restore-A-Deck (www.restore-a-deck.com) The chemical compound we used contained some boosters and clinging surfactants. I don't own the company any more but its still the best sodium percarb based cleaner available if you go that route.


----------



## JakeTheAnchor (Feb 23, 2016)

watered down bleach in hudson sprayer


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey lambrecht
Can u tell us your mix
What sprayer do you use

And do you use it on the homes / decks you clean regardless of paint of clear coats ?
Thanks


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I generally use 10-12 cups in a 30 gallon trash can then use a gas powered transfer pump with garden hose attached to apply the mix. I put the oxyclean in the can first then add water so I am sure that it get thoroughly dissolved.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Before


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

That looks mental
Think u posted that a long time ago 
So you only use oxi clean 
No cleaners or brightners ?

And I am assuming you only use this when its natural wood you want brought back 
Not a surface that is going to be painted ?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I use it on almost everything exterior that I am going to stain or paint. Wood stained and unstained, vinyl, aluminum, lawn furniture, galvanized metals, concrete, etc.. For heavily molded areas with I will soak and let sit for about 20 minutes reapply a second dose then let it sit for another 10-15 then rinse with low- medium pressure. It will come of easy peasy. My favorite part is the cost involved, availability, and it does not hurt vegetation.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

What does it do to Windows ( just wondering how to treat them while / after washing )

Where do you buy it 

Does it ever irritate skin 

thanjs


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

It cleans the windows really well. It does not hurt the glass or leave a white residue like some cleaners. I generally buy the biggest box I can at Sams or at Wal-Mart. No it doesn't hurt the skin. Oxy-clean isn't as concentrated or strong as some cleaning products that contain sodium percarb that will severely dry out your skin. I personally have never had any skin irritation problems when using Oxy-clean.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey lambrecht
What do you think as a cleaner and brightner on teak furniture ?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Have never used it in teak but don't see any reason why it wouldn't work.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Hay Lambrecht what transfer pump are you using and how high are you spraying or do you have a long wand for second story's.


----------

